# lots of codes, where to start



## DimaK (Sep 16, 2009)

P0141 REAR O2 SENSOR BANK1 CIRCUIT OUT OF RANGE(I KNOW THAT THE SENSOR SNAPPEN IN HALF, I CAN SEEIT JUST BY LOOKIN AT THE EXHAUST)
QUESTION ABOUT THIS O2 THOUGH, CAN I BUY ANY 02 SENSOR OFF OF EBAY, BECAUSE EBAY DONT SAY WHAT BANK WHAT SENSOR, THEY JUST SAY THE 1998 MAXIMA O2 SENSOR, WHICH ONE IT DOESNT MENTION.I KNOW ITS POINTLESS TAKING FOR ETEST WITH THIS NOT FIXED
im just looking fo ebay now, and noticing that there are 3 wire and 4 wire O2 sensor.the 4 wire is the square pattern coonection and the 3 wire is inline pins, which one do i need in this case?


P0325 KNOCK SENSOR LEFT BANK
I WOULD ASSUME THIS EXPLAINS THE KNOKING THAT IM HEARING.DO YOU THINK THIS WILL EFFECT FAILING EMISSIONS?

P0400 EGR SYSTEM.......
EGR VALVE?IVE READ SOME FORUM INFO ALOT OF PEOPLE SAY THAT ITS JUST THE TUBE THAT GETS PLUGGED UP.HOW HARD IS IT TO REACH THE EGR VALVE AND THE BLOODY TUBE?


P0335 CKP CRANCKSHAFT POSITIONING SENSOR.
DOES THIS EFFECT THE EMISSION TEST?

P0100 MAF MASS AIT FLOW SENSOR.....
I KNOW THAT WONT PASS ETEST WITH BAD MAF...

1335 CRANKSHAFT POSITIONING SENSOR (CKPS)(REF)
I GUESS JUST A STONG REMINDED THAT ITS REALLY BAD? IM NOT SURE WHAT (REF) MEANS
where would you start?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

P0141...Yes you can buy the O2 sensor off ebay. I would strongly suggest getting one thats plug and play as opposed to a universal one that needs to be crimped/soldered together.

P0325...This may be triggered by the O2 sensor code, or even by the type of fuel being used. (Nissan recommends _premium_ fuel). Despite what a mechanic may tell you its possible to change the knock sensor without removing the upper and lower intake manifold. Instead of taking 3+ hours it can be changed in 10 minutes.

P0400... Yes the EGR tube gets dirty and clogged very easily due to a bad design. It can be cleaned or replaced. Expect to spend some time on this one as it requires that you remove the upper intake manifold.

P0335...If your car has been hard to start or has had intermittent starts its possible that its either on its way out or it could just be dirty. You can remove it and clean the metal filings off the magnetic tip. This sensor is located on the timing chain cover.

P1335...This sensor may be the same as the other, needing to be cleaned off. Its located under the car on the transmission bell housing.

P0100... Check your connections. If the car has been worked on and it was started without the MAF plug being connected it will trigger this code.

I'd suggest clearing the codes and driving it and see what codes come back. It would also help to pick up a Haynes or Chiltons manual, or even download a copy of the Factory Service Manual, as they will have more detailed information on testing parts...such as using a multimeter to check for resistance.


----------



## DimaK (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks alot bro
i did clear the codes, and only o2 sensor and crankshaft positioning sensor came back so far.
im bought an o2 today so i will install it tomorow and take it for emissions and see what happens


----------



## 95maxstepdad (Jun 26, 2009)

JNCoRacer said:


> P0325...Despite what a mechanic may tell you its possible to change the knock sensor without removing the upper and lower intake manifold. Instead of taking 3+ hours it can be changed in 10 minutes.


Please elaborate on this. What have been the symptoms (just frequent knock?) when this had to replaced? And how did you do it in 10 mins?



> P0400... Yes the EGR tube gets dirty and clogged very easily due to a bad design. It can be cleaned or replaced. Expect to spend some time on this one as it requires that you remove the upper intake manifold.


Any details on this? 
It seems I need to start with the 325 and then the EGR PM. Is this something that is generally required on these motors at 100K miles?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

To answer your first question... The knock sensor code is usually triggered when engine knock/pinging is detected or if the knock sensor has gone bad. Engine knock is mostly attributed to using lower octane fuel such as 87 octane, (Nissan recommends 91+). While not harmful to the motor the knock sensor will send a signal to the ECU and will retard timing to accommodate for this, thus you'll lose some performance and even some fuel efficiency. P0325 will not trigger a CEL alone as it is a ghost code and will be stored in the ECU's memory.

The way Ive been able to change it in 10 minutes...LOL. Well I actually can fit my hand under the lower intake manifold with a wrench and get it out. Its not fun but its possible. The lower intake manifold is a cast aluminum piece and has sharp edges on it. So if you do it that way it might help to wear 2-3 latex gloves to help cushion your hand.

As for the EGR tube...Yes its generally something that should be done with that many miles on the car. The carbon build up will clog the EGR tube (which is only about 5/8" ID) fairly quickly.


----------



## DimaK (Sep 16, 2009)

yea i cant erase the p0325 code, theres 2 of them and neither of them will be get cleared, although ce light is not on


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Sounds like the knock sensor may be bad then.

Out of curiosity, what octane fuel do you use?


----------



## 95maxstepdad (Jun 26, 2009)

As strange as it sounds, most folks probably ran at most 89octane in this car. Nissan did not really market it as a performance car requiring 91 (IMO). Certainly not the GXE/GLE versions. 




JNCoRacer said:


> To answer your first question... The knock sensor code is usually triggered when engine knock/pinging is detected or if the knock sensor has gone bad. Engine knock is mostly attributed to using lower octane fuel such as 87 octane, (Nissan recommends 91+). While not harmful to the motor the * knock sensor will send a signal to the ECU and will retard timing to accommodate for this, thus you'll lose some performance and even some fuel efficiency* -
> 
> _but wont shorten the life / affect the longevity of the sensor_.


Im with you there - but what is the likely cause of failure of the sensor? Is it common? They generally dont fail from miles or years. 

Regardless, the knock was never this bad from the day I drove it 2 months ago (even with 87 which the previous owner had used exclusively). Its not completely associated with incorrect octane fuel - something has malfunctioned.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

I believe its bound to fail at some point given the location of it. Its bolted straight into the block which gets pretty hot. Several times of heating/cooling and vibration...somethings gonna give. Fortunately its fairly cheap and easy to replace.


----------



## 95maxstepdad (Jun 26, 2009)

JNCoRacer said:


> The way Ive been able to change it in 10 minutes...LOL. Well I actually can fit my hand under the lower intake manifold with a wrench and get it out. Its not fun but its possible. The lower intake manifold is a cast aluminum piece and has sharp edges on it. So if you do it that way it might help to wear 2-3 latex gloves to help cushion your hand.


I see it down there with the resonator out of the way (see http://www.nissanforums.com/a32-1995-1999-chassis/155875-codes-maf-egr-knock.html), actually my hands fit down there also - but hopefully its just the air leak and I wont have to replace it. 

Hmm. Don't tell the wife, I always told her I had *big* hands. - ah, nevermind. 

Got a resonator on the way I think will work. The inner rubber boot is cracked too. Probably should clean the TB while its apart. 

If I can't get some drivability out of it I think it might make good target practice before long.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

LOL.

Awesome man.

Nooooo, part it out if anything. You'll at least make a buck off of it.


----------



## 95maxstepdad (Jun 26, 2009)

Bzzztt.. The clowns here had no clue what the resonator was. Took it down there and they could not match it up. 

Time to start calling Houston. Not like thats gonna be easy either. I put the pics on myphotobucket - maxima pictures by 335ownrtx - Photobucket
Maybe I can get someone to do a little work and match it up.


----------

